# Salting available Clifton Park NY area



## CPSS (Mar 15, 2002)

*We have a large new salter ( holds almost 10,000 lbs of salt ) we are available for commercial applications of plain salt or MAGIC treated salt in a 25 mile radius of our home base, north of Albany, NY. (518) 877-7561 or emergency # (518) 857-6084*


----------

